# open new business



## jrx2 (Nov 16, 2014)

hi everyone.. need your kind advices and guidance..

I am a Singapore PR and currently working in a company..

CAN I OPEN A SERVICE COMPANY WHILE STILL WORKING IN MY CURRENT COMPANY..?:confused2: 

Pls do advice me.. thks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

jrx2 said:


> hi everyone.. need your kind advices and guidance..
> 
> I am a Singapore PR and currently working in a company..
> 
> ...


if you have no conflict of interest, and your employer doesn't mind it, yes, you can

However, if your employer sees either a conflict of interest, or sees you skiving at his expense, be ready to be fired.

Termination due to impropriety doesn't need notice period !


----------

